# Contemplate This ! New ASIMO and New Boston Dynamics Robots coupled with Googles New AI !



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

*The linking of these " Robots " with Googles AI is *
*fascinating and very very scary when you think about what *
*it can do even at the present time........*
*Just like the Cells Phones you have in your hand, they are evolving just about daily with little nuances that will mimic Humans and eventually pass us up ! *
*Have an open mind and just think about the Possibilities !*
*It will give you a BIG jolt of reality when contemplated with just these examples !*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

*The New video depicts the Boston Dynamics Robot flipping and the *
*New Spotmini navigation abilities ......*






*Pretty amazing and quite thought provoking !*

*



*


----------

